# 2.4Ghz Aristo-Craft TE reciever in a LGB Stainz



## Mr Magoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if you can connect the Aristo-Craft TE reciever in a LGB Stainz and if so how would I go about it?

Regards
Wayne


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

In principal yes, but with the Stainz you need to fight for the space. This is a very compact little engine and most of its hollow space is filled with weight. At the minimum you have to rip out the default electronic board by LGB because you need that space. Do you also want sound in the engine?


----------



## Mr Magoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Axel,
I have sound set up in a tralling car, so that is not a problem. Also I can place the reciever in the cab if need be

Regards
Wayne


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

So then the question left - can you do it yourself?


----------



## Mr Magoo (Mar 1, 2008)

I should have no truoble doing it myself

Wayne


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are using track power, be sure to leave room for the cap board:










It's larger than the receiver....


Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Then this should be pretty straight forward, but not plug & play. You will have to run the wires manually and then solder them to the TE receiver.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Electrically, it is straightforward. Mechanically, not so much. The Staintz is one difficult bugger to get inside so that you can separate the motor contacts from the power pickups. 

Link here to a DCC conversion with all the electronics in a powered tender 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/lgb_2017_tips.html


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the years, many different stainz were made and there are several different wiring versions. 

If there is a D on the bottom of the engine, then it has the motor separated from the track power and is called the D version whereas the engine shown at George's site is the 3 wire version and the motor lead is tied to one wheel. 

Give us the model number located on the bottom of the engine and suggestions can be more accurate in how we can help. 
This is a 4 or 5 digit number and should start with a 2 for LGB (Toytrain line started with a 9 in the 5 digit number)


----------

